# Ski Rixen Pond



## Fishwater05 (Mar 11, 2019)

Has anyone had any luck or know much about Ski Rixen pond on Jekyll? Anyone know how deep it is?


----------



## WalkinDead (Mar 11, 2019)

They haven't stocked it with redfish for at least 10 years, nothing but a few big ones to be caught.  There are trout, flounder, croaker, spots, mullet, and some nice blue crabs in it.  Several years ago, the wife and I could catch a good mess of fish there in an afternoon.  However, two or three years ago a couple of alligators got into it and the fishing hasn't been the same since. It's a shallow lake, no more than 10-12 feet deep and tends to have a lot of green slimy grass in it in late summer.  We have pretty much given up fishing it.


----------



## jtcimp00 (Sep 17, 2020)

Is this place still a bust? Headed down to St Simons next week and this looked pretty neat to explore and fish with my kiddo along with the Clam Creek area.


----------

